# Boros vs Garou



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Probably been done, not that google linked me to it when I checked

We apparently have word of god that it's a good fight, but doesn't tell us who wins outside of Garou being more skilled

I think we can try determining more than that though *shrugs*

Who wins?

 and  Profiles with corresponding feats linked in each respective relevant category


----------



## Pika305 (Dec 23, 2015)

Would probably go with Boros more often then not. I know One mention it would be pretty even. Boros might not be as skilled a martial artist as Garoun but he's certainly not a newbie at fighting like Saitama was. His crazy regen will probably help him counter and hit Garou in close range as he's getting damaged, his canon roar could also end up being the final technique to get him the win.

The one thing i want to mentionhere also is that we know that Saitama considered Garou a human throughout their fight so at no point did Saitama bear his fang in a lethal manner that he usually does to all monsters including Boros and his alien crew.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 23, 2015)

If Garou can press advantage in CQC, he'll eventually be able to win, not giving Boros distance or space to use his Wave-Motion Cannon move. If Boros can get a fair amount of distance and get his Ultimate move off, instead of sticking to CQC against a superior martial artist, then he probably wins.

So its 50/50. Garou could hit hard enough to vape Black Sperm and later annihilate Golden Sperm, but him punching-out Boros's ultimate move is abit dubious.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 23, 2015)

Boros wins via regen.

IMO Garou is much more skilled and smarter but I find it hard to believe that Garou will be able to vaporize Boros with such close stats and Boros' higher regeneration.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> Saitama knew all along that Garou is human, he even called him sweet. At no point I was under impression that Saitama is going for the kill against Garou unlike with Boros.



Of course

But mysterious beings are human too

Which he has no compunctions with killing as it stands

He throws his suspicions to the side once shown the prospect of someone that can give him a fight

He's still that kind of asshole fuckers

Doesn't hurt a "weakened" (by Saitama's observations, either by lacking stamina or evolving too far) Garou eats a "serious" attack strike via direct physical contact better than Boros did the shockwave.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 23, 2015)

boros, it seemed like his fight with him was more intense, many more feats were showing like being punched to the moon Garou didn't show anything close to that.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> boros, it seemed like his fight with him was more intense, many more feats were showing like being punched to the moon Garou didn't show anything close to that.



Hey

Look

Its the same concept as the speed line trope, just being used to gauge power instead of speed now!~

Boros got the Meruem treatment by a serious strike's shockwave.  Garou only lost an arm via direct contact.  Boros was blown apart by a chain punch.  Garou ate it and even sort of showcased the strength to fight it over a losing battle.  This was after Saitama decided to get serious and draw what he believed to be a real fight out of Garou.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 23, 2015)

though didn't saitama, hold back more against him because he was human. he literally didn't want to kill, him even commenting on how he was a nice guy. but boros he didn't mind destroying.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> though didn't saitama, hold back more against him because he was human. he literally didn't want to kill, him even commenting on how he was a nice guy. but boros he didn't mind destroying.



And

As you fuckers keep willfully ignoring?

Saitama's kind of an asshole

The kind of asshole that was more concerned with drawing a real fight out of Garou once Saitama determined Garou was holding back

Saitama was excited to fight Garou

He didn't give a shit that Garou is human

He kills former humans all the time too

By all appearance, he only gives a shit about threat, and he even chose to forget that much in the middle of the fight, only picking the idea back up once Garou's ideology was crushed firmly


----------



## Rookie7 (Dec 23, 2015)

slayedigneel said:


> though didn't saitama, hold back more against him because he was human. he literally didn't want to kill, him even commenting on how he was a nice guy. but boros he didn't mind destroying.


Garou was a human after all, he never could bring himself to kill another human. He destroyed many heroes (and Saitama totally should've made him a cripple at least for that), but he never killed any human. Boros on the other hand was a killer. First thing he do was wiping out entire city just to make an appearence. There was never a question what to do with him, he was to dangerous to let live. With Garou Saitama just took his time, while slowly breaking his spirit to make him human again.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Boros got the Meruem treatment by a serious strike's shockwave.  Garou only lost an arm via direct contact.



I thought Boros just ran out of energy after using his ultimate technique? Kinda like a suicide tech. Didn't seem like the shockwave from the serious strike that nullified his attack was what killed him.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> Garou was a human after all, he never could bring himself to kill another human.



He does it all the fucking time 

Mysterious beings are monsters in name only for the most part

They're people

Just transformed


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

Garou dies because he still didn't reach his Monster form in the manga yet


----------



## Rookie7 (Dec 23, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> I thought Boros just ran out of energy after using his ultimate technique? Kinda like a suicide tech. Didn't seem like the shockwave from the serious strike that nullified his attack was what killed him.


In anime it was clear that he was hit by the hit IMO. His body moved as it was hit.



ChaosTheory123 said:


> He does it all the fucking time
> 
> Mysterious beings are monsters in name only for the most part
> 
> ...


Nah, they are monsters. If it looks like monster and kills humans it is monster. If it looks like human and kills humans it's murderer. Saitama just kills monsters and not kill those who did not kill humans. Killing monsters is a ok for him. It's very simple, basic logic, but this is how it works for Saitama and others in OP-man verse. They don't get into complicated stuff.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> I thought Boros just ran out of energy after using his ultimate technique? Kinda like a suicide tech. Didn't seem like the shockwave from the serious strike that nullified his attack was what killed him.



His lack of energy is what prevented him from regenerating

Its pretty damn clear he was hit by the shockwave though


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Garou dies because he still didn't reach his Monster form in the manga yet



Didn't stop us from powerscaling the blue berry saiyans/freeza to Super levels before Super got around to retconning the films

Webcomic and manga are both canon

Manga just retcons shit as it goes


----------



## Geomancertactics (Dec 23, 2015)

I wanna say Boros, I don't think Garou would survive the Planet Buster Cannon.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Geomancertactics said:


> I wanna say Boros, I don't think Garou would survive the Planet Buster Cannon.



A serious headbutt only removed Garou's arm

So

No

You'd be wrong

It'd fuck him up, but he'd still be capable of fighting


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Didn't stop us from powerscaling the blue berry saiyans/freeza to Super levels before Super got around to retconning the films
> 
> Webcomic and manga are both canon
> 
> Manga just retcons shit as it goes





Seriously tho, it legitimaly depend if Garou can outlast Boros' regen (Saitama's shockwave pretty much ended him because he used all his energy and thus couldn't regen) and if Garou continue to evolve (and if he evolve too far, become weaker like what Saitama implied).

So 50/50 like ONE implied


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> They don't get into complicated stuff.



And yet here you are trying to extrapolate Saitama was holding back more than he was with Boros despite dialogue and internal thoughts making it obvious he doesn't give a shit Garou's human for the majority of the fight

Only when he'd been pacified did Saitama actually remember to care

Let's not wear Genos' rose tinted glasses

Saitama's an asshole with morals, and the asshole wins about as often as the morals do


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 23, 2015)

Boros wins man, regen too strong 

Garou has no chance, or enough feats even.

Plus, can't Boros kick Garou to space like he did to Saitama? And Garou can't breathe in space...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 23, 2015)

Please don't make this complicated Boros has  better feats than Garou and saitama was actually trying to kill him unlike with Garou who got to play around with being a monster


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

EternalRage said:


> Boros wins man, regen too strong



Not really

Especially if Boros is stupid enough to use his Planet Buster Roar Cannon and finds Garou not dead

Fucked up, but not dead



> Garou has no chance, or enough feats even.



Generally tanks chain blows from a Saitama more focused on drawing out a real fight from Garou than Boros ever did

Only loses an arm to a Serious Strike where Boros was reduced to Meruem's state after the Rose from a shockwave

I get it, I have to hold everyone's hand anymore, but it's like what I cobbled together in 5 minutes of rereading is all that difficult to see.



> Plus, can't Boros kick Garou to space like he did to Saitama? And Garou can't breathe in space...



Garou could just do the same

Neither hold a grave physical advantage (hell, Garou arguably holds a minor one for not being immediately overwhelmed by Saitama's chain punches while he was in the mind set of going at Garou "seriously" to draw out a real fight)

Outside of being a decent speed feat, the moon kick is a bit feat compared to what Boros does to his own ship


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Please don't make this complicated Boros has  better feats than Garou and saitama was actually trying to kill him unlike with Garou who got to play around with being a monster



He really doesn't have better feats as, when confronted with parallel attacks, Garou outright tanks Saitama's shit as opposed to being blown apart like Boros

Saitama had every intention of getting a good fight out of Garou

Don't try dumbing this shit down just because you're intent on thinking this is cut and dry 

I make a habit of shredding apart preconceptions, your cognitive dissonance is no different than any other clown's frankly


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

I wouldn't say that Garou outright tanked Saitama's shit.

Yes, unlike Boros he didn't get blowed up, but he got send flying everytime Saitama managed to touch and even commented on Saitama's strenght at one (when he got flipped over), implying he felt every hit, just didn't get any hole and such until evolving (where he really started bleeding and such)


----------



## Rookie7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> He really doesn't have better feats as, when confronted with parallel attacks, Garou outright tanks Saitama's shit as opposed to being blown apart like Boros
> 
> Saitama had every intention of getting a good fight out of Garou
> 
> ...


Saitama teased Garou during entire fight once he noticed that Garou holding back. He even used S-series just to destroy Garou's arm in order to give him idea about his true power. Once he noticed that Garou's transformation makes him weaker he ended the fight by breaking his spirit. He never tried to kill him. With Boros he got bored pretty fast since Boros went all out, so he just killed him once Boros was a threat to people once again. How do you make the choice which one of them was stronger based on this? If Saitama was to kill garou then yes, we could count how many strikes Garou survived. But Saitama was only fight to KO Garou at most. Saitama never tried to deal Garou a damage that have a chance to kill him. It just as ONE said, they are equal, but for now Boros have better feats since Murata haven't yet got his hands on monster Garou.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> I wouldn't say that Garou outright tanked Saitama's shit.



Oh, no

They fucked him up

Just compared to Boros, less so



Rookie7 said:


> Saitama teased Garou during entire fight once he noticed that Garou holding back. He even used S-series just to destroy Garou's arm in order to give him idea about his true power.



You're right

And yet ignoring all fucking context

And the magnitude of the latter feat you mention

Direct contact only destroyed his arm

A shockwave blasts away half of Boros' body



> He never tried to kill him.



Saitama's an asshole who's primary concern is finding a worthy opponent

Even pretending he gave a shit about Garou being human once he voiced both out loud and internally about his excitement for this fight is disingenuous

He found a new toy to play with



> But Saitama was only fight to KO Garou at most.



That'd be your assumption

Saitama didn't seem to care at all so long as he got his fight from the time he first threw a Serious move into it to until at least Garou hit the ground.

And given Saitama's never been implied to throw "serious" strikes of lesser magnitude

There's no real means to assume he's holding back at all.



> It just as ONE said, they are equal, but for now Boros have better feats since Murata haven't yet got his hands on monster Garou.



They're comparable

They have their advantages and disadvantages

Garou has better raw power and durability

Boros has superior regen

Speed is comparable


----------



## Kurou (Dec 23, 2015)

It's not rocket science you fucking plebs. Saitama went after Garou seriously with the intent of drawing out a fight from him which means he put in the same effort to hit garou as he did with Boros. The same attacks that blasted Boros apart, failed to do so against Garou

You keep bringing up Saitama's not wanting to kill Garou at the end as saying he wasn't taking him serious all along which is false since if that were the case he wouldn't have used any of his s.series shit


----------



## Kurou (Dec 23, 2015)

its like the goku vs Frieza fight. Goku went after Frieza with the intent to kill him at his strongest,but it was only after he had thoroughly crushed Frieza that he intended to spare his life after noting Frieza was becoming weaker overtime


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

You'd swear everyone here was Genos viewing Saitama as some kind of paragon

Despite Saitama mostly just winging it and trying to have a good time, his primary concern

He just happens to have morals that crop up when convenient enough for him

Garou got it right in the sense that Saitama's definitely not the ideal hero, he does this for his own selfish reasons just like every other piece of shit that lives on the planet


----------



## trance (Dec 23, 2015)

To be at least a bit fair? I'd reckon Boros was pretty drained when he used his Planet Buster Roar Cannon. He himself said Meteoric Burst puts a substantial strain on his body. 

Sure, it's unquantifiable exactly how much more powerful his Roar Cannon would be at 100% but meh.

Anyway, I'd be inclined to say Garou edges it. He's going to be on death's door afterwards, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd go with Boros myself


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd go with Boros myself



If Boros decides to use Planet Buster Roar Cannon?

I give Garou majority on merits of him being durable enough to continue fighting where Boros would be bone dry.

Boros needs to fight smart and not use it to take what I figure is a slim majority due to his regen and slightly inferior physical stats

Even that's dubious with Garou's vastly greater skill

Boros has experience, but he's only a brawler like Saitama in portrayal.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 23, 2015)

The one that doesn't make me barf looking at him


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Probably been done, not that google linked me to it when I checked
> 
> We apparently have word of god that it's a good fight, but doesn't tell us who wins outside of Garou being more skilled



ONE also said Garou would be dodging Boros's attacks in close combat



> "Garou vs Boros, who would win, you ask?"
> 
> "Before (pre-monster garou), it was quite obvious boros was ways above him. But now that garou has basically become the perfect monster, it is hard to tell who would win, it would've been one hell of a battle. I do believe that garou is stronger in close combat, where he would simply dodge all punches and kicks"


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

With that I'd probably give this to Garou 7 out of 10 times

Been looking for the raw of his translated quote too, thanks CD


----------



## Sablés (Dec 23, 2015)

Would Boros' planet razing canon or his other energy blasts (?) be able to kill or in the latter case, kite Garou? Considering ONE says it'd be a "hell of a battle" and then follows up with Garou being so much faster and skilled that he'd dodge all hits in CQC, this means Boros' advantage at ranged attacks must be drastic to make up the difference.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Given Garou has nothing but CC, any kind of range for Boros is a given advantage seeing as Garou has none in the first place

Seeing reference to Garou's speed though?

That kind of gap is unlikely

And the cannon by comparable feats is unlikely to kill him anyway (both had the pleasure of eating a serious strike late in the fight)


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

I mean, the one blast Boros releashed before going Meteoric Burst  was stated to gave Saitama damage (it didn't do much tho) so maybe


----------



## Sablés (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Given Garou has nothing but CC, any kind of range for Boros is a given advantage seeing as Garou has none in the first place
> 
> Seeing reference to Garou's speed though?
> 
> ...


 


I'd actually lean to Boros here then. 

Garou's clearly the bigger powerhouse physically however with fuck all for ranged attacks, Boros can maintain his distance, wear him down and lunge in for a finish with the cannon (he'll get that chance considering he regen'd from Saitama's punch and will be smart enough to know he can't fuck with Garou in CQC) In the event Garou survives? You'd be left with the speculative issue of his fighting condition vs Boros' stamina.

Generally have a tendency to side with ranged fuckers over purely melee brawlers when the parties in question are comparable.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

I just don't see it when the attack burns Boros out

Garou will be fucked up, but at least we know he can still function by virtue eating direct contact with stronger

Boros loses all his energy once he fired a full on shot, thus even losing his regen


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

He only burn up while using his trumps cards

The blast he used against Saitama before showing his regen didn't exhaust him


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 23, 2015)

ONE stated Monster Garou was as strong as Boros

Why is this 44 posts long


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

46 lol.

You forgot to count your own post


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> He only burn up while using his trumps cards
> 
> The blast he used against Saitama before showing his regen didn't exhaust him



True, but it's no stronger than a few of Meteoric burst punches

And while his regen is worse, Boros is still going to need to exhaust himself for the damage to stick



lol said:


> ONE stated Monster Garou was as strong as Boros
> 
> Why is this 44 posts long



The direct quote calls it a hell of a battle and ONEs unsure of the outcome

Makes it close and has room for debate of most frequent victor

The first 30 posts is on clowns being stupid about how seriously Saitama fought Garou compared to Boros


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 23, 2015)

Ohhh right


----------



## That Background Character (Dec 23, 2015)

Even if Boros' blasts can fuck up Garou, would it stop him? Garou got all kinds of fucked up in his arc, he is a hell of a tank. Darkshine shattered Garou torso and he just got back up.

Also, is Garou having his limiter broken/pushed anyway usable here? Garou became stronger and faster during his fight verses Darkshine. The way a broken limiter is said in the story, having no upper limit, is NLF as hell. So, I don't know if it can be used here.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> I mean, the one blast Boros releashed before going Meteoric Burst *was stated to gave Saitama damage* (it didn't do much tho) so maybe



I haven't read the webcomic but did Garou damage Saitama at all during their fight? I've gathered that he's quite durable but if Base Boros was able to damage Saitama even a little while Garou did no damage to him i'd say Boros has the advantage in DC. 

With the DC advantage he should be able to damage Garou more than Garou can damage him. And despite Garou's skill advantage it'll be harder for him to parry Boros's punches.

Add on top of that Meteoric Burst, energy attacks, and his final technique and the DC disparity gets even larger.

So with that considered as well as Boros's regeneration i'd give him the win.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> I've gathered that he's quite durable but if Base Boros was able to damage Saitama even a little while Garou did no damage to him i'd say Boros has the advantage in DC.



He didn't do any damage

Only thing to suffer damage was his cape the entire fight and some dirt


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> He didn't do any damage
> 
> Only thing to suffer damage was his cape the entire fight and some dirt





Pretty sure that wasn't only refering to his clothes


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Pretty sure that wasn't only refering to his clothes



Tankobon copy of the same page has no such text on it

Let me upload it

One sec

EDIT -


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Tankobon copy of the same page has no such text on it
> 
> Let me upload it
> 
> ...



DID he take damage?


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 24, 2015)

Boros only died from the serious punch because he had no energy to regenerate, if Garou had been punched in the torso it'd have been the same result.

ONE's whole rationale for Garou being an equal to Boros is because he said Boros would be able to predict his attacks; but feat wise iirc Boros was blitzing Saitama, who was easily handling Garou. 

And if we're talking full monster Garo, Saitama said he was ultimately weaker anyway.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 24, 2015)

ONE said garou is stronger than boros in cqc, not equal to

in cqc boros doesn't stand a chance, even with meteoric burst 

meteoric cannon might kill garou or garou might tank it 50/50

overall garou wins the fight

also boros was not blitzing saitama lmao


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 24, 2015)

Clearly I was talking about an overall fight. 


>Wasn't blitzing


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I do believe that Garou is stronger in close combat, where he would simply dodge all punches and kicks






Literally the only advantage he has over Boros in Cqc is he could maybe predict his attacks.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 24, 2015)

do you not understand what blitzing means? saitama was tanking the blows, just because he wasn't dodging doesn't mean he was getting blitzed

predict, counter, dodge
you're acting like that's not a big deal
garou hits hard too you know


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 24, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> >Wasn't blitzing



By that same token, Saitama got 'blitzed' by Garou too:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Kaaant said:


> he could maybe predict his attacks.



Not maybe. He would definitely predict his attacks, and he has better physical stats considering his status as a super-tank.

Boros would get reckfested in CQC. His only chance is to gain distance and attack with energy blasts.


----------



## TheSeeker (Dec 24, 2015)

It's not that easy to equate the feats Saitama did on Garou with what he did on Boros.
He fought Boros with the intent to kill,but his one serious move was an air pressure+backlash of the beam Boros used,not a direct hit,while Garou was hit by Saitama headbutt directly it was made with the intent to subdue and not kill,shown when the attack was aim at the arm.

Saitama taking "damage" statement wasn't in the original webcomic,nor in the anime,and also not in final release of the manga.The only evidence we got that he took damage came from the original manga version and Boros statement which I wouldn't trust personally.Also,looking back at the original manga version,まさかのダメージ show that the term Masaka(まさか) was used which implied suspicion,and therefore should be taken with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Good luck with the match .author said they equal


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 24, 2015)

TheSeeker said:


> It's not that easy to equate the feats Saitama did on Garou with what he did on Boros.



It really is

You clowns just happen to read something more positive into Saitama's character than actually exists

He's an asshole out to have a good time that has morals when its convenient for him or it doesn't matter to him.  He's as selfish as any other dickheaded member of our shitty population that happens to do good things for fun.



> He fought Boros with the intent to kill,but his one serious move was an air pressure+backlash of the beam Boros used,not a direct hit,while Garou was hit by Saitama headbutt directly it was made with the intent to subdue and not kill,shown when the attack was aim at the arm.



Its like talking to a fucking brick wall, I swear


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 24, 2015)

yujiro said:


> Good luck with the match .author said they equal





Which gives room to discuss who takes it majority of the time, even if they're otherwise fairly evenly matched statistically


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 24, 2015)

if people can't find anything about Saitama's "serious" attacks on Garou being less serious than the  ones he used on Boros, they're essentially shit out of luck

they have comparable stats with Garou having a sizable advantage in CQC due to his ridiculous skill, get over it


----------



## Toaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Oops sorry didnt remeber tje statement exactly.but damn they Re really close thouvn die tonranged atracks and regen i feel boros can take it


----------



## TheSeeker (Dec 24, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> It really is
> 
> You clowns just happen to read something more positive into Saitama's character than actually exists
> 
> ...



Are you high?Whether he's a good person or not has nothing to do with anything,it  doesn't change that he treated Garou as a human and held back,that he saw through Garou deception.

I've nothing to do with your strange interpretation of Saitama,but I'll bite for fun. 

"Asshole"-   prove it

"Moral when convenient or doesn't matter"   define doesn't matter 

"As selfish as anyone else"?Doesn't take credit for things he did,conveniently give away credit and take blame to save hero+police.Saw the good inside Garou when other did not.Teach Fubuki the meaning of heroes in his message. Doesn't automatically judge someone like many other heroes in other stories. Doesn't go berserk against King for taking credit for his deeds and even act nice to him. He doesn't react to things like a normal person I know. 

He has flaws,but they're minor flaws besides his apathy against Beefcake+Meteor,which I took as a change  in characterization from the earlier chapter. 

Let pretend you're right,Saitama is a "random asshole" who goes around saving people for the selfish need to feel good or for fun(god I hate the anime for translating his serious hobby as fun)=all good deeds are invalidated and he's an asshole just like everyone else in spite of saving millions of lives right?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 24, 2015)

TheSeeker said:


> Are you high?Whether he's a good person or not has nothing to do with anything,it  doesn't change that he treated Garou as a human and held back,that he saw through Garou deception.



This is your problem

Its your job to prove he was holding back anymore than he was against Boros

And, as been brought up before

He clearly didn't give a shit Garou's a human, instead focused on getting as good a fight out of Garou as he could.  His internal and external thoughts were purely about excitement at the idea of fighting Garou as someone' possibly able to give him a fight.

His primary concern from chapter 1 onward

Finding people that will cure his existential boredom



> "Asshole"-   prove it



He's threatened to destroy the world because shit annoyed him so much on the day the Monster's Association fucked up his house and threatened to kill Garou over what he considered little more than a squabble and a disturbance of the peace

His stated goal as a hero is to do shit because he wants to.  

His number one goal is to find a worthy opponent and feel alive.  Best shown by his underground people dream and his conversation with Beefcake.

Those aren't exactly things nice people say or do, even in a supposed jest

His moral compass is best described as some kind of Blue and Orange due to how far above everyone else he is



> "Moral when convenient or doesn't matter"   define doesn't matter



He stopped the meteor because it was falling on where he lived

That, of all things, was his primary concern

He's nice to King because he no longer appears to give a shit about his fame/credit after said meteor incident, despite his original reason for joining the association being over worrying about why he wasn't more well known yet.

His apathy appears to be what generally spurs his more "noble" traits.



> Doesn't take credit for things he did,conveniently give away credit and take blame to save hero+police.



After the meteor incident?

He appears to have given up on caring about credit

Despite his motives for signing up as a hero being to get his actions recognized

I imagine the general stupidity/ungreatfulness of his planet's population shredded the remaining few fucks he had about fame



> Saw the good inside Garou when other did not.



And proceeds to want to draw a fight out of him when he figures out Garou's pretty strong and ignore the fact he hospitalized plenty of people with his "monster game"



> Teach Fubuki the meaning of heroes in his message.



His interpretation, sure

Mine's more Garou's personally



> Doesn't automatically judge someone like many other heroes in other stories.



Really easy to accomplish when you're apathy incarnate



> Doesn't go berserk against King for taking credit for his deeds and even act nice to him.



Why would he when by the time he smashed the meteor it seems like he stopped caring about the credit and fame he initially craved (his initial reason for even signing up for the Heroes' Association)? 

Not surprising given the population of OPM earth is about as stupid and ungrateful as those in Dragon Ball.



> He has flaws,but they're minor flaws besides his apathy against Beefcake+Meteor,which I took as a change  in characterization from the earlier chapter.



It's not a change in character

More of a Good is not nice or Jerkass with a Heart of Gold



> Let pretend you're right



There's no pretending

Selflessness doesn't actually exist

But that's another discussion entirely


----------



## trance (Dec 24, 2015)

Saitama killed Asura Rhino because he reminded him he missed the marketplace special.


----------



## TheSeeker (Dec 24, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> This is your problem
> 
> Its your job to prove he was holding back anymore than he was against Boros
> 
> ...




Looking at that chapter shows that Saitama thought the entire thing as a squabble,and that Garou is a fake monster.He repeat the same sentiment during the fight and after the fight.Garou being a human doesn't stop Saitama from wanting to fight him,all it did is stop him from going full throttle to killing him,which is proven 

 here.


> He's threatened to destroy the world because shit annoyed him so much on the day the Monster's Association fucked up his house and threatened to kill Garou over what he considered little more than a squabble and a disturbance of the peace


He obviously doesn't mean it. Saitama threatening to destroyed the world is the equivalent of me threatening to destroy everything after getting piss and hitting something in pure rage.Threatening to kill someone that broke your house,directly because of there fun is okay in my book.Afterall,Saitama did give him the chance to apologize and is obviously just gonna beat him up. Proven above.


> His stated goal as a hero is to do shit because he wants to.


That's a selfish wish,but that doesn't make him an asshole.Lots of kids have the same dream/wish in pursuit of something.It also could be argue that he answer like that because he wants to to be ambiguous against a hostile crowd that doesn't appreciate him helping them.


> His number one goal is to find a worthy opponent and feel alive.  Best shown by his underground people dream and his conversation with Beefcake.


You're right,this a flaw of his character,This is also the purpose of the entire manga,the quest for him to regain his heroism/emotion that his lost,in my opinion. 


> He stopped the meteor because it was falling on where he lived


True


> He's nice to King because he no longer appears to give a shit about his fame/credit after said meteor incident, despite his original reason for joining the association being over worrying about why he wasn't more well known yet.
> 
> After the meteor incident?
> 
> ...


You're missing the repercussion of negative fame. 
From the start,Saitama only reason for joining the Hero Association is because someone thought he was part of a supervillain group in spite of everything he did.While you're right having fame doesn't matter,being infamous will lead to people not wanting to sell him things and giving him death threat which make his life more stressful then it would've been.Once again,not something I expect from a normal "good" person. 



> And proceeds to want to draw a fight out of him when he figures out Garou's pretty strong and ignore the fact he hospitalized plenty of people with his "monster game"


They're not dead/dying/maimed/ and were only seriously injured,which in shonen anime/manga logic means they're okay.This could also  applied to Saitama during the Sea King arc and when he knock out garou in the middle of a redlight district.



> Really easy to accomplish when you're apathy incarnate


True,but that's what happens when you have a horrible childhood and superhero career.You learn to like the little positive things(like sales) in life and ignore the negative thing.Confirmed in the latest OVA


> It's not a change in character
> 
> More of a Good is not nice or Jerkass with a Heart of Gold


I disagree,but I understand where you're coming from. 



> There's no pretending
> 
> Selflessness doesn't actually exist
> 
> But that's another discussion entirely



I agree,that's why to me a pure selfishness while helping others is still good.And yes,this is a discussion for somewhere else all together.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2015)

ITT: Saitama's a carebear


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Dec 24, 2015)

Garou is likely to run rings around Boros in CQC. Hell, I'm pretty sure the only reason he wasn't completely assfucked by Saitama was because of Garou's actual technique counteracting Saitama's more simplistic fighting style. If it worked on Saitama, I highly doubt Boros is going to land any punches or kicks on the guy.

That being said, I don't see Garou getting past Boros unless he forces him into meteoric burst and Boros dies from depleting his life force. Otherwise he'd just regenerate from whatever Garou has to dish out.

I'm more inclined to call this a tie. But if I had to pick a victor, Garou on the basis that he actually has a means of beating Boros. Even with the collapsing star roaring cannon, I don't see it killing off Garou when the guy was eating various serious techniques from Saitama and didn't die.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 25, 2015)

jesus christ

you can't prove that saitama was holding back on garou more than he was on boros

just like you can't prove that  is stronger than  or  or 

or that  is stronger than 

trying to figure out if saitama was holding back against garou is a futile exercise

you can only compare boros' and garou's performances against saitama

the only thing boros has going for him is his all in last resort attack

garou is a superior 1 on 1 combatant


----------



## Haro (Dec 25, 2015)

> I do believe that garou is stronger in close combat, where he would simply dodge all punches and kicks"


This should give the win to garou right here.

CQC means meteor burst which is just Boros going super sayian and giving his body a enhancement.

So all Boros has is planet roar canon which Garou isn't that much of a fucking moron to let him get away with either considering he raped Golden sperm in seconds.

Garou takes this.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> This should give the win to garou right here.
> 
> CQC means meteor burst which is just Boros going super sayian and giving his body a enhancement.
> 
> ...



Boros still has ranged attacks and he should figure out fighting Garou in CQC is too dangerous. When he punched Saitama after he first entered Meteoric Burst there was a large amount of energy that came out of just the punch. And he should have the maneuverability advantage as well if not the speed advantage considering how he has pseudo flight by shunting energy off his body at high speed. I'd give it to Boros if he plays it smart and press his regeneration and range advantages for all they're worth. And I think Boros would normally play it smart so i'd give him the slight majority.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheSeeker said:


> So from chapter 90-92.
> Underlining belief that Garou still human stopping him from using attacks that break the arm or combo him into oblivion like he did against Boros.



Oooor

He already figures Garou is tough enough from their previous scuffle

As Wolfgang Grimmer says though, admittedly, its not really feasible to 100% prove this either way

The fact ONE considers this a hell of a match which he can't determine the outcome of though?  Lends me to believe that, for their performances to compare, Saitama couldn't be pulling his punches for Garou anymore than he was for Boros.



> He also acts a lot more passive then aggressive unlike against Boros.



He let Boros wail on him until he got bored and ended Meteoric Burst's second melee with a single punch and forced him to his Planet Buster Roar Cannon with a normal chain punch combo

I wouldn't call Saitama aggressive at all, especially towards the end when Boros was his strongest



> Pretty much the only thing that contradict this was his Serious headbutt against Garou Monster form. Which is unnecessary,in my opinion, considering the ease he dealt with Garou after the headbutt and before it.



He deals with everything and everyone easily

He might as well have not even used it for Boros given the state he left him in either going off this train of thought.  A Normal Chain Punch Combo would have been more than enough given how fucked up it left Boros in turn.  

Say he did out of respect if you will



> Next,the belief that all of serious moves are in the same order of magnitude is pretty debatable,but since you're the math person I'll take your word for it.I would personally wait for the manga adaption.


 
It has nothing to do with math

Its how we treat every series due to ignoring conservation of energy

Without explicitly being noted by the narration, we don't just assume a set of moves that has a baseline well above anything he's ever thrown "normal" is workable.  

Nor is Saitama disingenuous to that extent.  Sure, the serious series isn't him at full tilt, but its only been done to do feats magnitudes above anything he normally throws (including hilariously casual shit like fucking up the moon's surface with a shockwave).



> I thought like you did at the beginning of the chapter as well,but Garou performance was worse then his performance in the previous chapter,if he was better Saitama would've been more impressed, leading me to believe Saitama is talking about Garou hero/monster dilemma.



His performance was in no ways worse than the previous chapter.  The fact he was able to even briefly keep up in that kind of rapid fire melee in midair as opposed to just getting his ass knocked around the whole chapter like before is far more impressive.

And Saitama, contextually, doesn't even figure out Garou's exact dilemma until long after Garou's been crushed.  Took him until Garou spilled he has a vision of an ideal hero to parse it out.



> Once again,what got him excited was the prospect of Garou true strength be much greater then what was shown,which is already quite impressive, due to it being a huge unknown for an amateur like him.



The point being he never even got that excited for Boros, took being sent to the moon for him to start thinking "this sort of looks like a fight".  Garou didn't have that issue, catching his interest from the get go.

Boros without utilizing meteoric burst is objectively a good deal weaker than Garou by reaction alone.  His energy attacks outside of meteoric burst are arguably as strong/stronger than punches done in Meteoric burst looking at the damage each does to ship looks like too.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 25, 2015)

Saitama didn't want to kill Garou, this is undeniable, else he wouldn't have stopped Mask "I won't let this turn into murder"

In the end, why do you bother that much if even the author isn't sure?

Garou can predict Boros' moves and Boros has his reg

why waste your time with this?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm bored and mostly wanted someone to post the raw quote because I couldn't find the source

This hobby's a waste of time in the first place

Not sure why you're asking after a specific thread


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 25, 2015)

GARcher said:


> Saitama didn't want to kill Garou, this is undeniable, else he wouldn't have stopped Mask "I won't let this turn into murder"
> 
> In the end, why do you bother that much if even the author isn't sure?
> 
> ...


>Why wastes your time with a battle that is extremely debatable
>On a vs battle forum where people debate battles 
Thats the most stupid question ive seen in a while


----------



## Garcher (Dec 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >Why wastes your time with a battle that is extremely debatable
> >On a vs battle forum where people debate battles
> Thats the most stupid question ive seen in a while



well, whatever. "Highly debatable" - if the author doesn't know for sure all you do is making up some fanon which means shit

that is stupid, not pointing it out. Stop being butthurt


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 25, 2015)

All this hobby is amounts to fanon

Fanon based on analyzing the source material to death 

But still fanon as hell


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 25, 2015)

Humans are easy to entertain.


----------



## Clutch (Dec 26, 2015)

Didn't the ONE say this was tie, with Garou having the edge in close quarter combat?


----------

